# Donna Norcross



## REO (Jan 23, 2012)

Back in Dec Donna had contacted me to make one of my hand sculpted pins that I do. I chose to make it look like Viking! I fell in love with him on sight!

She was in no hurry, so I got done the other orders I had for show bows and boxes.

The clay I had bought to make the pin was horribly hard to work with so I put off doing it!

Then one night I felt I HAD to work on it!

I sat here and worked hard on it for 17.5 hours straight!

IT WAS FINISHED! And matching clip on earrings!

This is only a few inches tall and I made it out of a lump of clay using my fingers and a tooth pick!

Here is Viking!







The next day I told Donna I had made it and she told me that Viking had passed away during the night.





Now I know why I felt the need to make this that night!


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, Reo. Someone was telling you to finish it.


----------



## SampleMM (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, those are just totally awesome and I'm sure Donna will enjoy wearing them in honor of Viking.


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2012)

That's so pretty! I'm sorry to hear about Viking's passing. I'm sure that Donna is pleased to have this beautiful reminder of him.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 23, 2012)

It is beautiful. And yes he must have told you his Mama needed it. So sorry to hear she had lost him.


----------



## REO (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm packing them up to send to Donna. She says she loves the job I did!

It was a HONOR to do such an awesome pony!





I for sure was inspired!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jan 23, 2012)

What an awesome way to pay tribute! Very impressive!


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow Robin those are Awesome!





You are Very Talented


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 23, 2012)

Just beautiful. Beautiful work of a beautiful pony. What a special memento for her to have.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 24, 2012)

How beautiful, Donna will love it....someone was for sure telling your something...

Isn't it funny how sometimes things happen for a reason?



Divine intervention for sure


----------



## Jim Guerin (Jan 24, 2012)

VERY NICE work Robin!!

Jim Guerin

Jimmini Farm

Yelm, WA


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2012)

Robin, that is so beautiful



:wub


----------



## Tab (Jan 24, 2012)

You do a beautiful job. Love it!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 24, 2012)

You do such a great job Robin. Such a beautiful and thoughtful gift especially under the circumstances.

Carol


----------



## REO (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone! That means a lot to me!

It's on it's way now. I know Donna will love it!

I didn't know Donna when she contacted me to commission this piece, but what a lovely lady she is!

It about killed me to hear Viking had passed away during the night I was making this.

She'd sent me photos of him being shown at age 30 (I think it was his first time in the ring) and he came away Grand Champion! Then they had a birthday cake for him!

Here he was at the show at age 30 two years ago!






What a beauty!


----------



## donna123 (Jan 24, 2012)

It will be with great pride to wear such a beautiful pin and earrings. They are fabulously done and what a tribute to Viking. Even now that he is gone, we will have the memories lingering on because of such a great item.

It is hard to find the words to discribe the feelings that we share both in the making and wearing. It is undiscrible what kind of emotion was in the air the night that Viking died and how it passed from one to another.

It makes a person believe in unknown things. Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reble (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry Donna for your loss.

and Reo what a great piece, you do a fantastic job..


----------



## Farina (Jan 24, 2012)

REO you have done a great job it looks fabulous! I am sure you have had divine help this night.


----------



## REO (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone!





I really enjoy doing these!

Donna be on the look out, Karrel mailed it today!


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 27, 2012)

Very cool!


----------

